# تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟



## abdel7ak (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لم اكن اود ان افتح موضوعا جديدا لكنني قرأت ان بعض المسيحيين يريدون اعادة النظر في طقوس تعميد الاطفال فهل  للسادة رواد المنتدى افادتي بتوضيح هذا الطقس وهل يتنافى مع حقوق الطفل ام لا؟​


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ abdel7ak*





abdel7ak قال:


> لم اكن اود ان افتح موضوعا جديدا​


*لماذا ؟؟*​


abdel7ak قال:


> لكنني قرأت ان بعض المسيحيين يريدون اعادة النظر في طقوس تعميد الاطفال


*أول شئ *

*قرأت فين ؟؟؟*
*وأزاي يعني*
*ومين ال كتب ال أنت قرأته*
*لا شئ كهذا الآ التدليس*
*كل شئ يكون بالبرهان والدليل*​


abdel7ak قال:


> فهل للسادة رواد المنتدى افادتي بتوضيح هذا الطقس وهل يتنافى مع حقوق الطفل ام لا؟​



*حقوق أيه يا حبيبي*

*الطفل يعمد للتطهير من الخطية الجدية *
*مماتاً مع المسيح ومقاماً معه*
*وهذا شئ عقائدي أكثر منه طقسي*
*وما دخل الحقوق هنا*
*هل الطفل بيموت كي نقول حقه في الحياة*
[Q-BIBLE]مَدْفُونِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا اقِمْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ بِإِيمَانِ عَمَلِ اللهِ، الَّذِي اقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]الَّذِي مِثَالُهُ يُخَلِّصُنَا نَحْنُ الآنَ، أَيِ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةُ. لاَ إِزَالَةُ وَسَخِ الْجَسَدِ، بَلْ سُؤَالُ ضَمِيرٍ صَالِحٍ عَنِ اللهِ بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِمَجْدِ الآبِ هَكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ.[/Q-BIBLE] 

*يا رب أرحم*​


*وليكون بركة*​

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## abdel7ak (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

*اليك الموقع الذي قرأت منه*
*http://http://www.christusrex.org/www1/ofm/1god/concili/vaticano-II/sacrosanctum-concilium/sacrosanctum-concilium-59-70.htm*
*انك تقول ان الطفل لا يموت اذا لماذا يشترط ترخيص ابوي*
*كما ان التعميد في سن صغيرة قد لا يؤدي الى نتائج مرضية*​


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ abdel7ak*



abdel7ak قال:


> اليك الموقع الذي قرأت منه
> 
> http://http://www.christusrex.org/www1/ofm/1god/concili/vaticano-II/sacrosanctum-concilium/sacrosanctum-concilium-59-70.htm​


*الموقع لا يفتح معي*​


abdel7ak قال:


> انك تقول ان الطفل لا يموت​


*ومن قال أنه يموت حتي أعتبر رأي ضد له*​


abdel7ak قال:


> اذا لماذا يشترط ترخيص ابوي​


*ما معني ترخيص أبوي*




abdel7ak قال:


> كما ان التعميد في سن صغيرة قد لا يؤدي الى نتائج مرضية


​*لا إله الآ المسيح*
*يا أستاذي* *هو أحنا بالتعميد بعلقه من رجليه مثلاً وبنعذبه*
*دة بيعمد بجرن المعمودية ثلاث دفعات متتاليه *
*بأسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس*
*وبسرعة*
*فما هي أذاً النتائج غير المرضية*
*وما هي النتائج المرضية من وجهة نظرك إن لم يعمد ؟؟*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

سيدى الفاضل 
أعتقد أنك تقصد بكلمة:" حقوق الطفل " ، ما يردده اللادينيون الغربيون ،بحجة أنك أرغمت الطفل على قبول الدين بغير إرادته .
++ فإن كان ذلك هو المقصود ، فإننى أقول أنها حجة واهية ، لأننا لو فحصنا جوهرها ( الذى هو عدم إعطاء أى شيئ للطفل، إلاً ما تجتمع عليه إرادته )، لوجدنا أننا سنضطر -- بناءً على هذه الحجة -- إلى عدم تطعيم الطفل ضد الأمراض ، وعدم إرساله إلى المدرسة ، بل وعدم تعليمه أى لغة --من أصله-- إلاً بعد أخذ موافقته على هذه اللغة بالذات ، وليس غيرها ،،،،وكذلك عدم إعطائه الجنسية إلاّ بعدما يقرر أى جنسية يريد.... إلخ ، إذ يجب --بناءً على هذه الفكرة العبقرية مظهراً ، والواهية مضموناً-- أن يأخذ الآباء رأى رضيعهم فى كل الأمور ، وخصوصاً المصيرية ، لئلا يتعدون على حقه فى تقرير مصيره ، أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟
+++ وأخيراً أقول لصديقى الحبيب ، لا تنبهر بالأفكار البرّاقة ، فأغلبها زائف ، بل تمسك بفكر المسيح ، البسيط مظهراً ، والمملوء حكمة لايمكن نقضها ، لأنه حكمة الله الذى لا يحتاج للبهرجة ، لأن قيمته فى معناه وليس فى تشكيلات حروفه ، قيمته أنه  روح وحياة


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

حبيبي تعميد الاطفال هي حقيقة لان السيد المسيح اول من تعمد وبشر به الرب


----------



## kerolls399 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

ايه الموضوع ده لا طبعا الطفل المسيحى مفيش اى حاجة تجعله مسيحى الا معموديته ازاى وهم بقى و مين الى قال هايعيدوا النظر فيها

ده طقس يا ابنى انتى بتتكلم فى ايه ؟


----------



## املا (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

اخي يحتاج المعمد لجواب شخصي و قبول حر و مسؤل كلما تقدم المعمد في العمر و الادراك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

+++الأخ الفاضل 
سبق ،  فى نفس هذا المكان ، أن أوضحنا أمرين هامين ، هما  : 
1- الأطفال لهم معاملة خاصة ، والرب قال : دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىّ ، ولا تمنعوهم ، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات ، وبالتالى لا بحق لأحد أن يمنهم من دخول رعية المسيح ، التى لا تكون إلاّ بالمعمودية ، فرجاء الرجوع للرد ، فى نفس هذه الصفحة .
 2- حجة حرية إرادة الأطفال فى القبول والرفض هى حجة واهية ، وقد رددنا عليها فى نفس هذه الصفحة ، فرجاء الإطلاع عليها .
++++ فإن وجدت الإجابات غير مقبولة ، فرجاء توضيح نقاط إعتراضك ، لكى نجيب عليها .


----------



## febe (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

اكيد طبعا تعميد الاطفال حقيقة وليس وهم والا كيف راح يكون مسيحي والا انتو شنو رايكم يا اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## abdel7ak (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخ abdel7ak*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ abdel7ak*

*شكراً علي الرابط*
*ولنأتي بما فيه لنجيب ونظهر ما به*​ 
*جاء في الربط ما يخص طقس العماد*
*ولكن قبل هذا لابد أن نوضح ما هذا*
*فما جاء بالرابط خاص بالكنيسة الكاثوليكية كنيسة روما*
*وبكنيسة وما هناك بعض النقاط الهامة التي أتت مع الزمان ومن المحتمل تغيرها مع الوقت*
*وهذا لا يهدم العقيدة بل يجدد الطقس*
*لأن كلمة طقس تعني نظام وترتيب*
*وهذا النظام تضعه الكنيسة لما يناسب شعبها بشرط أن يتفق مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وما جاء بكتب الأباء*
*فكنيسة روما كانت تأجل تعميد الأطفال الي سن ال 12 ونقاط أخري خاصة بمعمودية البالغين كمعمودية الرش والي أخره*
*فهم الأن بدأوا النظر من جديد في هذه الأمور وهذا لما يوافق طبيعة الشعب بهذه الأيام وكل هذا لن يتناقض مع العقدة المسيحية والكتاب المقدس*
*نأتي لما أتي بالرابط*​ 



> تجديد طقس العماد


*



66- يجب إعادة النظر في طقس عماد البالغين بشكليه: الطقس الأبسط والطقس المتّسم بطابع احتفالي أكبر، مع مراعاة العودة إلى مرحلة الموعوظين.ويجب إضافة قدّاس خاص "بمنح المعموديّة" إلى كتاب القدّاس "الخولاجي" الروماني.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هنا يقول أعادة النظر فقط وليس أكثر من حيث شكل الأحتفال بهم*
*فالبالغين هنا أناس مؤمنين جدد أمنوا بالمسيح له كل المجد*
*فأرادوا الأن أن يعيدوا النظر في كيفية الأحتفال بهم وكيفية تقديس عمادهم بكل يناسب حجم النعمة المعطاه لهم الأن*​*



67- يجب إعادة النظر في طقس عماد الأطفال الصغار، كما يجب أن يكون ملائماً لحالة الأطفال الواقعيّة. ويجب أيضاً أن يظهر بوضوح دور الأبوين والاشبينين وواجباتهم في الطقس نفسه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هنا وضح فكرة أظهار الأشبين أي المسؤال عن الطفل بعد أبويه وواجباتهم الطقسية من ناحية التربية والحفاظ عليهم الي أخره بغض النظر عن أسلوب الغربيين*
*ويقصد بالأطفال هنا كما قلت لك الذين بلغوا ال 12 عام*
*ولذلك يريدوا أن يعودوا بطقس العماد الي سن اقل وهو رضيع*​*



68- يجب ادخال تعديلات في طقس العماد تستعمل، حسبما يراه الأسقف المحلّي، في حالة تعميد عدد كبير من المعمّدين. كما يجب وضع رتبة مختصرة يمكن أن يستعملها مدرّسو التعليم المسيحي والمؤمنون بصفة عامة، بخاصة في مناطق الارساليات، في حالة خطر الموت، عندما يتعذّر وجود كاهن أو شماس إنجيلي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هنا الحديث كان بشكل أكثر دقة عن الأرساليات التبشيرية وفي حالات الموت المفاجئة*
*بأن يعطوا لبعض المبشرين أو الشمامسة صفة أضافية تسمح له بالتعميد في الحالات القصوي*
*وهذا شبيه بما يستخدم بمصر في رتبة الشماس الأدياكون ولكن ليس علي طقس العماد بل في طقس الأفخارسيا أي التناول ففي الحلات الحرجة القصوي مثل وفاة الكاهن المقدس فجأة قد يكمل الشماس القداس الإلهي لهذا الظرف فقط*​


> *69- بدلاّ من الطقس الذي يرعى "رتبة تكميل" ما نقص في عماد طفل، يجب وضع نظام جديد يوضّح، بطريقة أكثر جلاء وملاءمة، أن الطفل الذي عمد من قبل بطقس مختصر قد سبق وانضم إلى الكنيسة.*
> *كذلك يجب وضع نظام جديد للذين سبق أن قبلوا عماداً صحيحاً، ويرغبون في الانضمام إلى الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة، بحيث يعبّر عن قبولهم في شركة الكنيسة.*


*هنا الحديث عن قبول شخص للعماد عن طريق كنيسة رسولية كالآرثوذكسية مثلاً لا ينبغي أعادة تعميدهم بداخل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لدخولهم بها *
*فهذا الشخص صار عضو حي بالمسيح والكنيسة فلا داعي لعماده*​*



70- يمكن تكريس ماء العماد، خارج الزمن الفصحي، في نفس طقس العماد.بصيغة مختصرة معتمدة.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهنا المعني واضح *
*وهو لا ينبغي تقديس مياه المعمودية في زمن الفصحي فقط بل يتقدس مع كل قداس إلهي ويكون له طقس خاص بالعماد كالمستخدم في كنيسة الأسكندرية*​ 
*وكل ما قيل وكتب تفنيداً لما جاء في هذا الرابط*
* كتب بواستطي أنا **وانا المسؤال عنه *
*وكتبته بصفتي مؤمن وعضو في جسد المسيح بوجهة نظر مسيحية قبطية*
*مع أحترامي لكل أخوتي الكاثوليك *
*الذين قد يذيدوا أو يعقبوا علي بعض نقاطتي التفسيرية أو يتفقوا مع وجهة نظري*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

++ الأخ الحبيب صاحب السؤال 
++ السؤال الأصلى كان عن صحة معمودية الأطفال ، وأجبنا عليه من الإنجيل ، ولكنك لم تعلق على الإجابات بأى تعليق ، بل إنتقلت إلى موضوع فرعى ،خاص بأبحاث لاهوتية يقوم بها الإخوة الكاثوليك --- ومع أننا نفرح بهذه الأخبار ونرحب بها ، لأن البحث الأمين لابد وأن يكون مفيداً --- إلاً أن هذا الأمر هو خروج عن عصب السؤال الأصلى .
++ فإن كان السكوت -- كما يقولون -- هو علامة الرضى ، وإن كان  السؤال الجديد هو مجرد بحث عن أى مزيد فى الموضوع ، فإننى أقترح على سيادتك أن تنتظر  تلك الأبحاث إلى أن تنضج ، وتأتى بنتائجها النهائية . ++ والأجدى أن تركز  بحثك على أصول المواضيع قبل فروعها ، فإن ذلك يعطى فكرة شاملة واضحة مستنيرة .
++ بل إن الأفضل ، على وجه الإطلاق ، هو دراسة الموضوع الأساسى الأول ، أى : جذر أو أصل الموضوع ، فإن ذلك هو الإسلوب المنطقى والعلمى السليم .
++ وأنا أعتقد أن أساس الدين هو الأخلاق ، لذلك فإن هذه النقطة هى الأولى ببداية الدراسة بها.


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*



abdel7ak قال:


> لم اكن اود ان افتح موضوعا جديدا لكنني قرأت ان بعض المسيحيين يريدون اعادة النظر في طقوس تعميد الاطفال فهل للسادة رواد المنتدى افادتي بتوضيح هذا الطقس وهل يتنافى مع حقوق الطفل ام لا؟​


يجب تعميد الأطفال :

*أ – لأن كلمة "جميع" تشملهم*
[Q-BIBLE]*"فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" متى 28: 19 "فقال لهم بطرس, توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا, فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس. لأن الموعد هو لكم ولأولادكم" أعمال الرسل 2: 38 , 39.*[/Q-BIBLE]

*ب - لأن المعمودية هي، عادةً، الوسيلة الوحيدة التي يمكن بواسطتها للأطفال الذين يجب أن يولدوا ثانية أيضاً, أن يحصلوا على التجديد ويؤتى بهم إلى الإيمان*
[Q-BIBLE]*وقدموا إليه أولاًدا لكي يلمسهم, وأما التلاميذ فانتهروا الذين قدموهم. فلما رأى يسوع ذلك اغتاظ وقال لهم, دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله. الحق أقول لكم, من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله" (مر قس 10: 13 – 15)*[/Q-BIBLE]

*ج -لأن الأطفال أيضاً يمكن أن يؤمنوا. *
[Q-BIBLE]*"ومن اعثر هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر رحى ويغرق في لجة البحر" (متى 18: 6). *[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

*لنا مثالين من الكتاب *

*الأول : كورنثوس الأولى10 :2 *

*وَجَمِيعَهُمُ اعْتَمَدُوا لِمُوسَى فِي السَّحَابَةِ وَفِي الْبَحْرِ *

*فالماء عن يمينهم وعن يسارهم والسحابة فوقهم ... فإعتمدوا لموسى كباراً وصغاراً*

*الثاني :أعمال الرسل : 16*

*33 فَأَخَذَهُمَا فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ وَغَسَّلَهُمَا مِنَ الْجِرَاحَاتِ وَاعْتَمَدَ فِي الْحَالِ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ لَهُ أَجْمَعُونَ. *
*34 وَلَمَّا أَصْعَدَهُمَا إِلَى بَيْتِهِ قَدَّمَ لَهُمَا مَائِدَةً وَتَهَلَّلَ مَعَ جَمِيعِ بَيْتِهِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ.*

*رغم ذلك عزيزي صاحب السؤال ... لن يفيدك التبحُر في الممارسات المسيحية*

*وأنت بعيداً عن إله ورب المسيحيين *

*آمن بالمسيح ثم إعتمد أنت وأهل بيتك فتخلص وتنال الحياة الأبدية*

*أهم عبارة لابد أن تسمعها من خلال سؤالك هي العبارة السابقة *

*السؤال للمعرفة فقط لا يُفيد *

*بل دع ما عَرِفته يفيد حياتك فتتغير وتصير إبن لله*​


----------



## maria123 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

شكرا كتير على شرح الموضوع


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

أولا اتقدم بالاعتذار الى السيد My Rock
حول تكرار السؤال الموضوع في الصفحة :http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=770503



> قبل ان تتعب نفسك و تكتب موضوع جديد, استخدم خاصية البحث فستوفر عليك الوقت و الجهد و الاحراج



ان لم يكن وقتي لمعرفة الحق فلا فائدة منه 
كما كذلك الشأن بالنسبة للجهد
و لا أجد احراجا في تكرار السؤال 


لكن وبتصفحي لما تاضمن ردك باغلاق السؤال وما يحتويه من روابط فقد راجعتها و سأقرأها كاملة و بعدها اعلق على ما أجده فيها 


وقد كان هذا سؤالي للتكير :



> سلام لكم
> 
> سؤالي حسب عنوان الموضوع هو حول مسألة تعميد الاطفال !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

سؤالك تم الرد عليه في المواضيع الثلاثة التي قدمتها لك يا عزيزي, فلا داعي للتكرار


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> سؤالك تم الرد عليه في المواضيع الثلاثة التي قدمتها لك يا عزيزي, فلا داعي للتكرار



قلت أني سأقرأ المواضيع 

و لم أقل أنه تمت الاجابة أم لا 

فلا استطيع الحكم حتى أقرأها جميعا


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

Arfos_Manakhs قال:


> قلت أني سأقرأ المواضيع
> 
> و لم أقل أنه تمت الاجابة أم لا
> 
> فلا استطيع الحكم حتى أقرأها جميعا


 
كان الافضل ان تقرأ قبل ان تعلق
على اي حال اقرأ و ارجع لتطرح اي سؤال جديد يخطر بفكرك

مرحب بك


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> كان الافضل ان تقرأ قبل ان تعلق
> على اي حال اقرأ و ارجع لتطرح اي سؤال جديد يخطر بفكرك
> 
> مرحب بك



لاحظ ان الموضوع منذ سنة تقريبا وكذلك جميع المواضيع التي ارفقت لي

كما ان خاصية البحث فلقد استعملتها فعلا لكن المشكلة هي في عبارات البحث 

فجرب بنفسك وابحث عن عبارة : (تعميد الاطفال)  و انظر الى نتائج البحث

لا تتسرع في الحكم على الشخص فلا يعلم الغيب الا الله


على العموم انتهيت من قراءة هذا الموضوع و سانظر في غيره


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

عفوا الموضوع ليس من سنة لكنه من 20/11/2007

اي 6 أشهر


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

Arfos_Manakhs قال:


> عفوا الموضوع ليس من سنة لكنه من 20/11/2007
> 
> اي 6 أشهر


 
يا اخي ان كان 6 اشهر ام سنة ام 60 سنة, ما الذي يفرق؟ المعلومة التي تبحث عنها موجودة فيه بالرغم من قدمه او حداثته


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخي ان كان 6 اشهر ام سنة ام 60 سنة, ما الذي يفرق؟ المعلومة التي تبحث عنها موجودة فيه بالرغم من قدمه او حداثته



الذي يصنع فرقا هو عدم ظهور الموضوع في صدر الصفحات الاولى 

و قد رميتني باني لم ابحث و هذا غير صحيح فلقد بحثت قبل كتابة الموضوع لكني لم احصل على نتائج 

و ما عليك الا ان تجرب بنفسك بالبحث عن عبارة (تعميد الاطفال)

وستجد ان تنتائج البحث صفر 

ارجو الا نكثر في كلام ليسه له داع و ما هدفي الا ان لا تحكم على الاشخاص بدون علم


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

البحث عن تعميد الاطفال يعطي النتائج التالية:
تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟
سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به 

على اي حال انا لم اتهمك بشئ, انا فقط وضحت ان المواضيع متكررة و لا داعي لفتح موضوع جديد و اعطيتك الروابط التي انا وجدتها عن طريث استخدام خاصية البحث

و الان كفانا كلاما لا علاقة له بالموضوع, فوقتي و وقتك اثمن من ان نتناقش في كيفية البحث او نتائجها, كمل قراءة المواضيع التالي و ارجع بأي سؤال يخطر على بالك, بغير ذلك دعنى نحافظ على الموضوع والمعلومات التي فيه

مرحب بك مجدداً


----------



## Arfos_Manakhs (20 مايو 2008)

My Rock قال:


> البحث عن تعميد الاطفال يعطي النتائج التالية:
> تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟
> سؤال على المعموذية ارجو المساعدة به
> 
> ...



هناك خطب ما 

النتائج اعطتني انها غير متوفرة 
ولو كنت اعلم لكنت قمت بتصوير صفحة النتائج 
يمكن انا كنت كاتبها غلط

على العموم حصل خير  :smi411:


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

Arfos_Manakhs قال:


> هناك خطب ما
> 
> النتائج اعطتني انها غير متوفرة
> ولو كنت اعلم لكنت قمت بتصوير صفحة النتائج
> ...


 
و لا يهمك, كل هذه تفاصيل غير مهمة و لن تؤخر او تقدم في اي شئ
نرجع لسؤالك و بحثك عن الاجابة, فبعد مراجعتك للمواضيع التي وضعتها لك, نرحب بأي تساؤل جديد
بطرس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 
[q-bible]بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ، [/q-bible]


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تعميد الاطفال حقيقة ام وهم؟*

المهم ... هل لديك اسئلة أخرى حول التعميد عزيزي Arfos ؟


----------

